# OEM Nissan iPod Gateway Now Available!



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I saw this on another forum and thought I'd pass the information along. Sounds like it should be pretty nice being as it will utilize the steering wheel mounted audio controls! 

Here's a link to a forum with some specifics:

iPod Integration 


I also e-mailed Brian (Jerseyparts) at www.yournissanparts.com, and he said they were just announced. He's already posted it on his web site, and his prices look pretty good. The forum in the link above said it had to be installed by the dealership because there were no instructions included, but I got a copy of the install instructions from Brian (He has since posted them to his site), and it doesn't appear all that difficult! In fact, there is ample cabling included to afford a lot of flexibility in iPod location. I ordered one this morning, it should arrive by this weekend, so hopefully I'll have it installed on Saturday!


----------

